# My trip to Kauai!!



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

We bought a GoPro for our trip to Kauai over the winter. I made a video of my son having fun!! The memories are endless!!! 
If you care...watch away!! Enjoy!!!


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Congrats....for some reason I saw "Mish" then Kauai and admittedly I thought we were going to see bikinis on the beach......my bad


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Nice! looks like it was a blast!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

That made me smile!

Slippy Approved. 

Thanks

PS I fell in the sand like that just last year and I was walking slow. (But what were you drinking Slippy?) :joyous:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Kids...............


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Ripon said:


> Congrats....for some reason I saw "Mish" then Kauai and admittedly I thought we were going to see bikinis on the beach......my bad


That's the next GoPro video!!!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm shocked and horrified that you didn't invite me to Kauai. I thought we were friends.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

He looks really good in his shades at the end.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

James m said:


> He looks really good in his shades at the end.


The mailman was a handsome fella!!!!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Ripon said:


> Congrats....for some reason I saw "Mish" then Kauai and admittedly I thought we were going to see bikinis on the beach......my bad


was mish naked???


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

What a beautiful place. You guys did a lot of stuff!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> was mish naked???


That's a different video posted in The Bunker!!! Jeeezzz!!!


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Watching a kid being active made my evening. It's good to see your son out and living an active life!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

FoolAmI said:


> Watching a kid being active made my evening. It's good to see your son out and living an active life!


He hiked over 25 miles on that vacation!! =) I was very proud!!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Its a place full of incredible history. History since the first inhabitants arrived in the year 0 the time of Christ. The first European contact in 1775? It was Captain James Cook from England. The war to unite all of the islands under one kingdom that started soon after European contact. Then the first successful arrival of Christian Missionaries from Boston in 1812. The overthrow of the kingdom in 1893-1898. The history of Pearl Harbor and the present use of the area. The beach parks and trails are amazing. I have only been around Oahu and the Big Island of Hawaii. There is a story of the Queens highway on the Big Island. It was a road for horse coaches constructed all the way around the island. Some people say they see or hear a ghost of horse coaches on the highway. The story goes that some people put a tent on the highway and were found trampled by horses. But when they checked the bodies out the horses weren't wearing horse shoes. The Night Marcher stories are even creepier. Maybe just stories but still creepy.


----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)

That is one trip I dream about, but with my current medical issues your boy would out hike me by 24 miles


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

They have a lot of cruises now Jeff. Might snag a deal.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Cool vid. Wish I'd taken more pics of my travels over the years.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Kauai is a nature lovers dream!!! You gotta go!!!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> He hiked over 25 miles on that vacation!! =) I was very proud!!


When our sons were young we made many a trip to National Parks and other areas to hike. One trip was to South Dakota Black Hills and Wyoming where we literally hiked our tails off, the biggest jaunt was Harney Peak, the highest peak east of the Rockies in the US, which was a ball buster to say the least.

Anyway, the last day of vacation we were scheduled for an easy hike around Devils Tower in WY. As most of you know Devils Tower is a huge rock that juts out of the earth and there are trails that go around it. (as in circles) So our oldest Son, (the brain surgeon HA) firmly in his teenage rebellious years and sick of hiking, announced to Mrs Slippy and I that he was only going to hike HALFWAY around Devils Tower. (What an idiot!)

We couldn't wait to get to the halfway point and tell him he could stop hiking and we'd pick him up in a few years! Teenagers are so stupid.

Mish, keep the Go Pro on him when he hits 13!


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Looks like yall had a blast! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Great video Mish.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

A good time was had by all. Good looking young man you have there.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Very good video, Mish! I am glad y'all had a grand time.

The video was so good I feel like I was there! That saves me a whole lot of money and time.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Was that Mish in the Purple at 3:00?

Been to Kauai, the Garden Island.

*Rancher*


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm in the video a couple of times. Just a glimpse. =)

Thanks, everyone!! The GoPro camera was awesome!! The software to make the video was very easy to learn.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

You look familiar. Do you live near Lancaster or Lititz?


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Looks like fun! Nice editing and song choice too!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Mish said:


> Kauai is a nature lovers dream!!! You gotta go!!!


Love to! Kaui is supposed to be the most beautiful in the state. I'm happy to see that it has recovered from the hurricane, I heard that they lost a lot of trees.

I've been on Oahu and the Big Island. There are huge tracts of land near Kilauea that look like the planet Mars. The active crater is awesome.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

the kid is a trooper.... 2 faceplants and he'd get up and keep going. good vid, I bet the zipline was a lot of fun...


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> Love to! Kaui is supposed to be the most beautiful in the state. I'm happy to see that it has recovered from the hurricane, I heard that they lost a lot of trees.
> 
> I've been on Oahu and the Big Island. There are huge tracts of land near Kilauea that look like the planet Mars. The active crater is awesome.


I think the BIG Island is the next island wet go to!!! Damn I live on the wrong cost!!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Relocate Mish. I've been all over the big island. If I pick up a big island calendar I have been to most of the pictures in it. Hilo is the side of the island with the waterfalls. Kona has all of the beautiful beaches. Kohala, never been but I think you can see Maui from the beach, next island over. Puna was a lot of open space. Kau is the desert. In the middle up past 12,000 feet is the observatory. Oh and the volcano is still erupting, they say its building up more lava. So you better visit before it goes Krakatoa all over the place.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

James m said:


> Relocate Mish. I've been all over the big island. If I pick up a big island calendar I have been to most of the pictures in it. Hilo is the side of the island with the waterfalls. Kona has all of the beautiful beaches. Kohala, never been but I think you can see Maui from the beach, next island over. Puna was a lot of open space. Kau is the desert. In the middle up past 12,000 feet is the observatory. Oh and the volcano is still erupting, they say its building up more lava. So you better visit before it goes Krakatoa all over the place.


Thanks so much for the info!!! That trip is going to need a lot of planning. So many things to see and so much land to cover!! I think we are going to wait till the kiddo is a little older so he remembers hiking the volcano.  Not too long!! I want to be in good shape yet!! Hehe


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I'll plan your trip if'n you take me along 

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Attracti..._State_Park-Hilo_Island_of_Hawaii_Hawaii.html

View attachment 11219


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

These are two I took before hand. They are scanned images.

View attachment 11220
View attachment 11221


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mish you don't have to go that far to see an amazing country.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Mish you don't have to go that far to see an amazing country.


Do tell, good sir!!


----------

